# You guys are nuts!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Been trying to clean this place up after all the damage my house
and mail box have taken in the past couple of weeks but the damage is STILL coming! :brick::brick::brick:These great BOTL decided to keep poaring it on Big Time!Happy1, gsmach1 hit me hard with all top-notch smokes. I truly appreciate you all for being so thoughtful. Can't wait to find time to enjoy these!:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

You deserve it David its your turn now!!!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Been trying to clean this place up after all the damage my house
> and mail box have taken in the past couple of weeks but the damage is STILL coming! :brick::brick::brick:These great BOTL decided to keep poaring it on Big Time!Happy1, gsmach1 hit me hard with all top-notch smokes. I truly appreciate you all for being so thoughtful. Can't wait to find time to enjoy these!:biggrin:


ahahahaaaa... i LOVE it! :whoohoo:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Can you say..........BOOM?

Glad your finally understanding the magnitude of these hits. Enjoy David.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit for a well deserved taget


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Oh yeah....and for a small fee, I can tell you who the ring leader was......LOL......


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Shite man you try to remove some smokes to make room for some new smokes and Crap the damn box gets filled again--WTF

Must be another group starting up some carnage--or just a fine BOTL showing the Luv!

WTG guy's--


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Shite man you try to remove some smokes to make room for some new smokes and Crap the damn box gets filled again--WTF
> 
> Must be another group starting up some carnage--or just a fine BOTL showing the Luv!
> 
> WTG guy's--


Must be a good problem to have!!!!LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

paint said:


> Must be a good problem to have!!!!LOL


Signal 4 aka Roger That!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't fix that mailbox yet, more incoming soon to follow.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Takes a lickin but keeps on tickin


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice hit. Well deserved.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great one


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice J


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, nice hits...AND more to come? Hope yer TRICARE is up to date bro!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

and the hits just keep on comin'


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hits!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice hit.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Great hits!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Down and dirty!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great hit guys!! And David ; honorary who honorary belongs to!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Well thought out attack...nice


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

a 2 timing bomb .. interesting .....


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

you are getting destroyed these days


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Blasting the man!!! Hate to see when David strikes back!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Blasting the man!!! Hate to see when David strikes back!!!


Yeah, I'm afraid we just restocked his arsenal. Maybe we should have thought this through. :brick:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid we just restocked his arsenal. Maybe we should have thought this through. :brick:


:biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hits


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wunderdawg said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid we just restocked his arsenal. Maybe we should have thought this through. :brick:


I was thinking the same thing--No disrespect but "What Knucklehead would even come up with this to start with?" Sheeezzzzzz---:baffled:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I was thinking the same thing--No disrespect but "What Knucklehead would even come up with this to start with?" Sheeezzzzzz---:baffled:


Cough Cough , umm dunno, maybe we should bom.......uhhhhh nevermind


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hits!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I love it.. you deserve everything you get David.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

excellent job!!
great seeing all the action flying around again


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Hit i wouldnt repair anything yet!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Enjoy Bro!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet hits!


----------

